# david camacho here



## davidcamacho (Feb 24, 2011)

hi to all the old time archers. I've been shooting for years. Holder of the bh california state target record. Holder of the texas state bh field archery aggregate record. Seen many a archer come and go in my 48 years of archery. Looking forward to tearing it up in 2011 in the bhfs division. Glad to find a forum with others who love archery


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

David.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

